# EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juni 2009)

*EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers


----------



## Demcy (25. Juni 2009)

*EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

Laaaaaaaangweeeeeeeilig ... Schaffen die Hersteller es nicht Gutes Desing mit guter Leistung zu Verbinden ?

Immer die selben Lammelentürme + 120er Luffi 
Und uiuiui HDT... Das geht natürlich voll ab und so


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

Naja, das System funktioniert und hat sich einfach bewährt. Und einiege Grag besser als der Brocken, das ist schon Thermolab Baram/Promilatech Megahalem/IFX 14 niveau , mal gucken wo der preislich im handel ist.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

Ist der Lüfter "ziehend" effektiver?!

Ich dachte das ist nur bei Radiatoren so?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

Naja, sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus.
Wenigstens sind sie bei den Namen kreativ.


----------



## Naumo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

ich denk der kühler wird richtig gut
kommt schonmal in die engere auswahl für ein zukünftiges corei7/i5 system


----------



## MARCU5 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

sieht doch schionmal net schlecht aus aba preislich net mein bereich. ich bleib erstmal bei meinem karma cross


----------



## Henner (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*



Toxy schrieb:


> Ist der Lüfter "ziehend" effektiver?!


Nein, er wurde nur fürs Foto so montiert, nicht für den Test.


----------



## Naumo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

wie montiert man da 2 lüfter? 
einer der reinbläst und einer der saugt oder sollen beide reinblasen bzw saugen??
hab mich das schon immer gefragt


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

Naja so toll finde ich denn nicht. Aber der Preis ist dafür total OK. Nicht so teuer wie die anderen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*



Naumo schrieb:


> wie montiert man da 2 lüfter?
> einer der reinbläst und einer der saugt oder sollen beide reinblasen bzw saugen??
> hab mich das schon immer gefragt


Einer rein, einer raus.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

Also wenn das so ist, dann kommt er bei mir in die engere auswahl.
Den Test werde ich abwarten, und wenn er gute Kritiken bekommt nehme ich ihn, incl. zwei 120mm Lüfter. (vorzugsweise Enermax oder Noctua)


----------



## Naumo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

wie schließe ich die lüfter dann ans mainbaord? hab ja nur einen stecker für PWM
ich würde 2 Xigmatek verbauen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

Gibt's noch mehr "Test"ergebnisse, außer "Lüfter und Lautstärke bleiben gleich"?


----------



## antigavur (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

50€ fürn kühler, das nenn ich mal abzocke...auch der boxed meines q9550 tut seinen job...runtergeregelt auf 1300 mit angenehmen 40°C im idle und maximal 66°C unter last bei 3,3ghz...da brauch ich keine überteuerte groß-glocke odern heidi-heida kühler


----------



## Bier (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

Hört sich doch mal interessant an. Hab so wie so vor mir nen neuen cpu lüfter zu holen. Sind eigendlich auch blaue led's vorhanden?


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*



Bier schrieb:


> Sind eigendlich auch blaue led's vorhanden?






> An der Lautstärke ändert sich gegenüber den Vorgängern nichts, der gute 1.500-U/min-Lüfter *mit blauen LEDs* bleibt weitgehend gleich (ca. 1,8 Sone aus 0,5 Metern Entfernung bei voller Drehzahl).


----------



## Bier (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*



antigavur schrieb:


> 50€ fürn kühler, das nenn ich mal abzocke...auch der boxed meines q9550 tut seinen job...runtergeregelt auf 1300 mit angenehmen 40°C im idle und maximal 66°C unter last bei 3,3ghz...da brauch ich keine überteuerte groß-glocke odern heidi-heida kühler



Dann fang mal an die vcore zu erhöhen
Und 66 grad im idle sind ja auch nicht grad das wahre. Ich hab nicht mal die hälfte..


----------



## Bier (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

@PCGHGS:  thx


----------



## sandman85 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*



Bier schrieb:


> Dann fang mal an die vcore zu erhöhen
> Und 66 grad im idle sind ja auch nicht grad das wahre. Ich hab nicht mal die hälfte..


 




			
				antigavur schrieb:
			
		

> runtergeregelt auf 1300 mit angenehmen *40°C im idle* und maximal *66°C unter last* bei 3,3ghz


 
Erst lesen, dann meckern


----------



## guna7 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*



Toxy schrieb:


> Ist der Lüfter "ziehend" effektiver?!
> 
> Ich dachte das ist nur bei Radiatoren so?


Ein blasender Lüfter ist effektiver!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

naja sieht doch schonmal ansprechend aus ..der preis wird sich ekl typisch nach 4 wochen runter regeln und dann wird der bestimt im bereich bei 40 euro liegen. und dann so eine gute kühleistung gepaart mit der doch guten ausstattung. finde ih das ein sehr faires angebot. vlt wird der ja meinen Großglockner ablösen. und der kühlt schon nit shlecht ^^.


----------



## -NTB- (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

landet der test in der nächsten pcgh dvd ausgabe?


----------



## eVoX (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers*

Mein Brocken reicht noch dicke, die "paar" Grad besser, werd ich verschmerzen können


----------

